# Beretta shotgun = SWEET



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

Check out this video.

That auto shotgun fires about as fast as a fully auto shotgun...oh, and the guy shooting it is pretty good too...:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If they sold short barrelled shotguns, I might have gotten 1 already. Wal-Mart even sells Beretta shotguns, but I don't wat a long barrelled one since I don't hunt.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That old boy could sure make that gun sing.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I've seen this video and was impressed, but the only thing that makes me look twice is the amount of the xtremas we've had turned in to be sold as used or consignment pieces and how quickly. The one that got my attention was the guy I ordered one for then he came back a week later to trade it in for a Benelli. I'd have to do some more research before buying one of these.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

That guy is funny... cool shotgun too


----------

